# Pedigree for analysis



## knuckle (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello-

New to the forum, just wanted to get an analysis of my new pup I recently picked up.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [474384] :: SAFRANSKI'S BLACK MAGIC

Let me know what you guys think,

Knuckle


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh yeh,, Kershner; pretty nice mayfield stuff you got there..

:welcome: to GPB!!!


----------



## knuckle (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you very much, first real "pure" bred APBT. I used to assist local animal shelters with fostering, house breaking, and basic commands. Looking forward to the journey. He is a great pup starting to open up a bit, lots of ball drive.

Knuckle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice. He's a beautiful little pup


----------



## knuckle (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you sir, I currently have him on Blue Buffalo Puppy with CNI Nurture. I am thinking of switching him to Acana LBP and keeping him on the Nurture as well. His food intake went down from 2 cups a day to 1 cup a day when I added the Nurture, however his coat and energy level have went through the roof. I am very pleased.

Knuckle


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice ped and cute pup! But why feed large breed food? APBT arent a large breed?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Acana is a great food and you have a cute pup!! But APBTs don't need large breed puppy food.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the cross with colby they did not to long ago.. pure mayfield with pure colby had 2 real gud''ns outta that.


----------

